# raise brine shrimp in a grow out tank



## skyguynca

Hey guys, just built a new brine shrimp raise out / grow system. I did alot of research and built this simple system for under $100. Been using it only 3 weeks but seems to be working great. You can see it on my seahorse page
My H check it out. I know I was getting tired of buying adult brine shrimp and the messing grow out jars and tubs. This is cleaner, alot less effort and I luv it!!!!!

If enough people get interested and email me [email protected] then I will draw up plans and details so everyone can build a system like this and save money.


----------



## AbbeysDad

Check out how 



.


----------



## Termato

AbbeysDad said:


> Check out how David Ramsey grows brine shrimp.


That is the way to do it! Exactly what is it that he is pouring into the tubs? It's the waste from the brine shrimp he has already fed to the fish? Eggs shell? Eggs? Waste? All together?

So you need to get brine shrimp, leave them in a jar for a while....fed them to the fish and put that stuff in a tub?


----------



## AbbeysDad

never mind


----------



## Termato

AbbeysDad said:


> Pay attention. He's pouring in hatched baby brine shrimp - there's no waste. It's a very simple, economical way to grow brine shrimp-the tubs get morning sun, grow algae to feed the shrimp. He doesn't even aerate.


Yes I understood that. That part was made very clear in the video. I watched the video multiple times, I understand that process. I am only questioning one very specific step that I find to be very important.

What I don't understand is how he got the contents of the jar.

These are his word "Now you already have the left over container that you use to hatch the brine shrimp eggs. It's the salt water. The left over eggs. The few shrimp that are left and the unhatched eggs at the bottom."

Did he let the brine shrimp sit in the jar for a week? If he is taking his shrimp from the tank and feeding his fish...how does he end up with that stuff in the jar?

So is he taking the pregnant shrimp from the buckets outside, putting them in this jar so they can hatch their eggs? So he would have to leave these shrimp in there for a specific amount of time.

Then you take that jar and put it into your giant holding bucket outside...

----

Why I am confused is because he said in the bucket is where the shrimp hatch and are born..so why would he have to take them out to put into this container?

-----

That is all I am wondering...how does he end up with the contents of his jar. Maybe I am not paying attention to the video correctly but I do feel that it is not being explained. 

This I find to be a very significant part of this...method in which is not explained. I know ZERO about brine shrimp hence the questions. I have looked up about them and found the obvious.

--

edit: I find this to be an important step because it is the contents of the jar that yo have to pour into the bucket.

You said: He's pouring in hatched baby brine shrimp - there's no waste.

Absolutely no waste. But aren't the baby brine shrimp in the bucket???


----------



## AbbeysDad

Like many breeders, he hatches baby brine shrimp in gallon jars to feed fry. Rather than toss them, the left overs (baby brine shrimp, egg carcasses, unhatched eggs, etc.) go outside in the tubs to grow up to feed adult fish.


----------



## Termato

AbbeysDad said:


> Like many breeders, he hatches baby brine shrimp in gallon jars to feed fry. Rather than toss them, the left overs (baby brine shrimp, egg carcasses, unhatched eggs, etc.) go outside in the tubs to grow up to feed adult fish.


Ok that makes sense now. Thank you for clearing that up. I don't mean to be annoying asking these questions.

So then he has to separate the brine shrimp eggs into the jar? That must take some time...


----------



## AbbeysDad

Termato said:


> Ok that makes sense now. Thank you for clearing that up. I don't mean to be annoying asking these questions.
> 
> So then he has to separate the brine shrimp eggs into the jar? That must take some time...


What? No. To hatch brine shrimp you add about a teaspoon of brine shrimp eggs to a gallon of warm salt water and aerate. In about 24 hours they hatch. They are attracted to light, so a light is setup and aeration stopped and shrimp mass to the light where they can be more easily siphoned into a (fine) brine shrimp net. There are always stragglers and late (hatch) bloomers that end up outside in the tubs.
Make sense now?


----------



## zof

AbbeysDad said:


> Check out how David Ramsey grows brine shrimp.


Darn you abbeys dad I just lost an hour looking at youtube because of that link I think he didn't mention it but it sounds like he feeds them spirulina even though they are out side for algae growth right?


----------



## AbbeysDad

zof said:


> Darn you abbeys dad I just lost an hour looking at youtube because of that link I think he didn't mention it but it sounds like he feeds them spirulina even though they are out side for algae growth right?


Sorry you lost an hour - at least it wasn't an alien abduction! 
I read the comments and he said he mostly only feeds them spirulina when he brings them inside. Outside they mostly eat the algae that grows from the morning sun.

As for feeding, in addition to algae, brewers yeast works as well as Artemia Brine Food.


----------



## Termato

AbbeysDad said:


> What? No. To hatch brine shrimp you add about a teaspoon of brine shrimp eggs to a gallon of warm salt water and aerate. In about 24 hours they hatch. They are attracted to light, so a light is setup and aeration stopped and shrimp mass to the light where they can be more easily siphoned into a (fine) brine shrimp net. There are always stragglers and late (hatch) bloomers that end up outside in the tubs.
> Make sense now?


Yes now that makes perfect sense.

Thank you!


----------



## zof

AbbeysDad said:


> As for feeding, in addition to algae, brewers yeast works as well as Artemia Brine Food.


wouldn't just a food grade spirulina work, and much cheaper since they sell it as a food additive? Or are there other nutrients the spirulina is missing?


----------



## AbbeysDad

zof said:


> wouldn't just a food grade spirulina work, and much cheaper since they sell it as a food additive? Or are there other nutrients the spirulina is missing?


I suppose - he also references Selcon.


----------

